# Nem vagyok a saját bőrömben



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Ismertek olyan szólást, hogy "nem vagyok a saját bőrömben" (esetleg valami mást, aminek hasonló az értelme)? 

Példa: Ma inkább nem megyek sehova, mert valahogy "nem vagyok a saját bőrömben".

Ismerek olyat is, hogy  "nem érzem magam jól a (saját) bőrömben", de ez szerintem nem ugyanaz.  A kérdésemben szereplő inkább azt sugallja, hogy nem vagyok formában, rossz napom van, nincs jó kedvem, nem érzem magam jól, stb., míg az utóbbi - szerintem - inkább tartósabb/általánosabb lelkiállapotra utal.  

(A neten csak második változatra sikerült rátalálnom. Lehet, hogy csak mifelénk használják  a "nem vagyok a saját bőrömben" féle változatot -  ezért a kérdés)

Köszi.


----------



## Encolpius

Igen, a csehben "nejsem ve své kůži"... ...a magyarban ilyen egyelőre nincs...
De amilyen keveset vagyok kénytelen magyarul írni, olvasni és beszélni, lassan bizti ilyeneket fogok használni...


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Igen, a csehben "nejsem ve své kůži"... ...a magyarban ilyen egyelőre nincs...


Erre gondoltam én is (vagyis ugyanennek a szlovák változatára). Nem említettem, hogy ne befolyásoljam az esetleges válaszokat ...


----------



## tomtombp

Ez egyetlen, amit ismerek és hasonló, az ez: nem érzem magam jól a (saját) bőrömben. Az op-t nem.


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem sem tűnik ismertnek francis kifejezése.
Leginkább a "nem fér a bőrében" (vagy _bőrébe_ inkább?*) alak használatos felénk, ami arra utal hogy valaki (főleg gyerek) állandóan rosszalkodik v. rendetlenkedik egy adott időben, bár általában nem szokása.

*A MÉK szerint mindkettő alak lehetséges


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Leginkább a "nem fér a bőrében" (vagy _bőrébe_ inkább?) alak használatos felénk, ami arra utal hogy valaki (főleg gyerek) állandóan rosszalkodik v. rendetlenkedik egy adott időben, bár általában nem szokása.


Erre emlékszem gyerekkoromból is, amikor még én voltam az, aki "nem fér a bőré*be*" ...


----------



## Encolpius

Nem férsz a bőrödben  ilyet sem mondanék.


----------



## Zsanna

Így én sem hallottam, de kérdő alakban már igen: Miért nem férsz a bőrödbe(n)? (1. sz.3. személyben biztos általánosabb azért.)


----------



## Encolpius

OK. De ha külföldi lennél és magyarul tanulnál, én kijavítanálak.


----------



## Zsanna

Ez a nem anyanyelvi beszélő sorsa. 
(Ő semmiben sem tévedhet, míg az anyanyelviek meg mondhatnak olyan sületlenségeket, amilyeneket csak akarnak. És ebben az a szép, hogy minden nyelvben így van.)


----------

